# Dmarie's Toy Poodles



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Her website gives very little information and no pictures of her breeding stock, no mention of health/genetic testing. The only 'show' dog picture was of a Maltese..........
Be careful and question this breeder extensively! She should be able to provide proof of testing, not just her word.........


----------



## Elaine_R (Nov 20, 2015)

Thank you! I also thought her website wasn't very informative, but she seemed very willing to talk about her dogs so maybe she'll have the information in person. Would you mind directing me to a thread that covers the questions that should be asked of a potential breeder and what should be shown as proof of health testing?


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/33522-buying-puppy-safely-basics.html


----------



## Elaine_R (Nov 20, 2015)

Thank you N2Mischief! I feel silly for missing that, but my phone doesn't show stickies (It's interesting how the mobile version of the site doesn't show the threads that have been marked as extra important, isn't it?).


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I don't know her but I am not inspired at all by her website. Her dogs look okay, no more. Basically no pictures of her dogs or puppies, no mention of testings. She breeds 3 different breeds, which can sometimes be a red flag.

I would certainly not be interested in her bases on what I saw on her website. But since you talked to her and had a positive encounter, it might be worth pursuing if you ask the right questions.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Agree with N2Mischief, and while everything may be fine and she health tests and proves her dogs...but caution.

Breeders who use the word adopt instead of purchase put me off. It's just a personal thing. She may also be trying to establish herself, though I guess it's a little surprising that was not done in one breed before branching out to three.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I agree, she's probably a newer breeder. I know of most, if not all, the Maltese show breeders, and I haven't heard of her. But if I were you, I would check her out. I honestly don't see any red flags, except breeding 3 breeds--but maybe she only has a few of each. She seems very nice, so go take a look at this teenage pup she is offering. I would jump at the chance to get an older pup if it was well socialized!


----------

